# This is a cry for help



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hehehe. I'm an addict. :-D:-D

an addict. A pure addict. 

Walmart had just restocked and I saw all the bettas and was like. Uh oh. Not good. I saw this little guy and stood looking at him for about 10 minutes. My mom saw him and loved him too. I said Ohhh I would do anything to have him! Then she said, Well... why don't you get him!? Haha! I was like REALLY!!? So.... I have 9 bettas now. 

Pictures do him no justice. He is a very beautiful orange color. I'm thinking of naming him Oliver, or Clancy. I can't decide.


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

He is really pretty, and is that a bubble nest I see along the top of his cup?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep!!! He had a big huge one!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oooh, he's SOOO beautiful!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

What name do you like best? 

Thanks.  I LOVE him


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like Oliver best.


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

He's gorgeous, and I love the name Oliver, like Oliver and Company, or whatever the disney movie was.. that cat was orange.. wasn't it? When i first started typing I was sure, and now I'm not... hmm.. I must google it. In the mean time, I like Oliver anyway!


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

Aha, Google says he was orange.. YES!! My memory isn't failing me yet.. wow, boy do i sound like a rambling idiot, lol.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hmmm Never heard of that Movie.  But I think he is name will be Oliver.


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

It was one of my faves as a kid, I think it came out in 88 tho, so I don't know how old you are, but it may have been before your time. It's actually a great movie if you ever happen upon it..


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL I'm 13


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

You've never seen Oliver and Company? That was my mom's favourite whe we watched Disney movies together, lol. 

But yeah, he's gorgeous and the name Oliver fits him to a T.

Edit: No way! I thought you were older than me.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, it's so hard for me to wrap my brain around someone being 13 and not being alive in the 80s, lol.. I'm only 23, but that makes me feel old..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I graduated from college 23 years ago! lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Lol


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

I LOVED that movie, now my kids love it. Oliver is an cute name for that gorgeous lil guy too!


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

LOL, awesome DQ, at least someone around here can still make me feel young.. you were probably too old to remember Oliver and Company..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think I've ever heard of it.


----------



## bettaboo (Aug 31, 2009)

wow your walmart has some beautiful fish i see.
mine doesnt have a great variety and theyre all sick with fin rot :'(
its so sad!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah mine are too. Luckily these ones had just gotten there.

Oh... and I saw another one that I would really like to have. He had a black body and no kidding, SILVER fins! My mom has to go back in a few days, and if he is still there.... Hehe. :-D


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Ooh! He's beautiful! I like the name Oliver, it does fit him.
And Oliver & Company used to be one of my favorite movies when I was younger (I'm 17) that and The Aristocats(one of the remakes)!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I wish when i was 13 or so i woulda discovered bettas! now im 21, no money, no room, and i want more betta!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

ORANGE! 8D
He's so beautiful<3

The name Pumpkin comes to mind >>;
but Oliver is fantastic! I though of the cat too when I saw it mentioned here x3
It's been a while since I've seen that movie!
lol, I'm 19 ;P

I wanted fish when I was younger, but my mom wouldn't let me.....yet she'd let us have cats, rabbits, and dog and a bird >>


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like Pumpkin for a name for an orange one, too.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Oliver is a great name. He's so pretty! And since everyone's sharing I'm also 13. 
Congrats on your new betta.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I love Oliver and Company so I of course love Oliver.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> I wish when i was 13 or so i woulda discovered bettas! now im 21, no money, no room, and i want more betta!


LOL I got my first betta when I was 9


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh!! He looks almost like Taco!!! He's really lovely!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

omg, *drools* I love orange bettas. He's absolutely beautiful! & He looks good for a walmart betta. Congrats!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I like oliver, and very pretty betta


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Gosh, I loved that movie xD Gorgeous betta. At nine, I think you're insane  Eight is too much for me, and soon it'll be back down to seven.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ha!!! I'm not done yet!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

So pretty. I would love to get an orange or yellow male next. But I have to find room that isn't fish occupied already. 

Congrats.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have 8 and thinking about #9. lol


----------



## Blizzardqueen (Sep 13, 2009)

Oooooh! Orange is rare to find with breeders, let alone wal mart! what a find! I feel like such a tool for being SO excited about this!
also, oliver and company is amazing. I almost bought it the other day. Darn. Not an 80`s kid, but i was still really familiar with it


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

He is very pretty and I like his name. I have never seen an orange one around here but would be very tempted to get him if I did.LOL


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Ooo...I'm loving the orange color! I saw an orange at walmart once, but sadly I didn't have any room


----------

